# What a Mixed Bag We Are



## Lon (Mar 9, 2015)

Based on responses to a few questions that I have asked of our group recently I have come to the following conclusions and was wondering if you agree. We are a pretty liberal group for the most part as I have never seen any really hard core right wing postings. Seems like most like Obama. We are not a particularly religious church going folks. Although a few seemed to lacking financial security, most appear to be OK financially. Some of us have major health problems, but most seem to be reasonably healthy. Based on my observations  I have come to the conclusion that conservatives, religious, political or other wise don't join forums like this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

We do have a few hard core right wingers.  Otherwise, I agree with your conclusions.  Due to the very vocal liberals, though, maybe some right wingers just stay out of the arguments/discussions.


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm an old bag....so I guess I fit right in.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 9, 2015)

jujube; and me!


----------



## drifter (Mar 9, 2015)

It's nice to be in such good company.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

While I agree most of us are Progressive (liberal if you will), we do have some hardcore right wingers here.  As to your other observations I generally agree.


----------



## 911 (Mar 9, 2015)

I disagree Lon. Not everyone speaks their mind here. This forum is more like a club made up of liberals. What I have noticed is that most of them are all on the same page and that is why you are seeing what you are. This is by no means a scientific survey. 

Republicans and others do not dare to speak up, unless they want to be called names or bullied. There are a few that try to debate their points, but are quickly shut down.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

911 said:


> I disagree Lon. Not everyone speaks their mind here. This forum is more like a club made up of liberals. What I have noticed is that most of them are all on the same page and that is why you are seeing what you are. This is by no means a scientific survey.
> 
> Republicans and others do not dare to speak up, unless they want to be called names or bullied. There area few that try to debate their points, but are quickly shut down.



Oh bullpucky.  Why even start this garbage in this thread?..  It was supposed to be lighthearted.. at least that's how I took it..


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2015)

Vivjen,and jujube, I am uncertain if I am old, but I certainly am a bag-I'm with you! Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere! Lol.layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Vivjen,and jujube, I am uncertain if I am old, but I certainly am a bag-I'm with you! Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere! Lol.layful:



Love it!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

911 said:


> I disagree Lon. Not everyone speaks their mind here. This forum is more like a club made up of liberals. What I have noticed is that most of them are all on the same page and that is why you are seeing what you are. This is by no means a scientific survey.
> 
> Republicans and others do not dare to speak up, unless they want to be called names or bullied. There area few that try to debate their points, but are quickly shut down.



I have been here quite a long time now and I have yet to see _anyone_ being bullied for their views..I think most of us would take exception to that remark frankly..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have been here quite a long time now and I have yet to see _anyone_ being bullied for their views..I think most of us would take exception to that remark frankly..



Strong disagreement but not bullying.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

911's post is laughable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Let's keep in mind that this is _not _a political forum, so judging it as one is not reasonable.  Senior Forums was started by Matrix as a friendly senior place for folks our age to gather and talk to each other.  Initially there wasn't even a separate news/hot topics forum, but many serious discussions were posted in the lighthearted general discussions section, and some members requested that the two be separated.  It made sense, so that's what Matrix did.

There are *21* other forums here that aren't politically involved.  Members who really enjoy the board, regardless of their political affiliation, take part in the other forums offered here also.  Those who are insistent to hone in on political topics only, are likely better off in a political forum, where there are 'no holds barred'.  Republicans can speak up here and they have in the past, they are not victims and have done their share of 'bullying' themselves.  If they are only interested in politics, and choose not to post, that is strictly their decision.

As far as most of us being being financially okay, not very religious, and reasonable healthy or dealing well with our health problems, I agree.  I think this is a great group of people here, and I'm glad to be part of the community.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Strong disagreement but not bullying.



Yes and that's acceptable in my book..no forum can survive with just pictures of puppies and games...all forums have to have serious discussion and sometimes quite heated because of differing views..but bullying altho' I've seen it on many, many forums...some real nasty stuff as well...I have honestly never seen it on here.. and that's what makes this forum not only different but far superior to most..


----------



## Lon (Mar 9, 2015)

911 said:


> I disagree Lon. Not everyone speaks their mind here. This forum is more like a club made up of liberals. What I have noticed is that most of them are all on the same page and that is why you are seeing what you are. This is by no means a scientific survey.
> 
> Republicans and others do not dare to speak up, unless they want to be called names or bullied. There area few that try to debate their points, but are quickly shut down.



You must be talking about another forum 911. I haven't seen any name calling or bullying on this one. You must be pretty thin skinned if you view dis agreement as bullying.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes and that's acceptable in my book..no forum can survive with just pictures of puppies and games...all forums have to have serious discussion and sometimes quite heated because of differing views..but bullying altho' I've seen it on many, many forums...some real nasty stuff as well...I have honestly never seen it on here.. and that's what makes this forum not only different but far superior to most..



Totally agree!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's keep in mind that this is _not _a political forum, so judging it as one is not reasonable.  Senior Forums was started by Matrix as a friendly senior place for folks our age to gather and talk to each other.  Initially there wasn't even a separate news/hot topics forum, but many serious discussions were posted in the lighthearted general discussions section, and some members requested that the two be separated.  It made sense, so that's what Matrix did.
> 
> There are *21* other forums here that aren't politically involved.  Members who really enjoy the board, regardless of their political affiliation, take part in the other forums offered here also.  Those who are insistent to hone in on political topics only, are likely better off in a political forum, where there are 'no holds barred'.  Republicans can speak up here and they have in the past, they are not victims and have done their share of 'bullying' themselves.  If they are only interested in politics, and choose not to post, that is strictly their decision.
> 
> As far as most of us being being financially okay, not very religious, and reasonable healthy or dealing well with our health problems, I agree.  I think this is a great group of people here, and I'm glad to be part of the community.



All very true and I'm very happy that I found this forum a few months ago.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Vivjen,and jujube, I am uncertain if I am old, but I certainly am a bag-I'm with you! Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go everywhere! Lol.layful:



I've been to the Bahamas, Netherlands, UK, Germany, France, Belgium. Once for work; otherwise, not on my own dime. Good girls may not go _everywhere_, but they go to lots of places


----------



## 911 (Mar 9, 2015)

Like I said, this is a club. Read back over the replies.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

911 said:


> Like I said, this is a club. Read back over the replies.



There are many such "clubs" both here and yonder, I guess it's up to us as individuals to find the one that suits us best.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 9, 2015)

> Seabreeze: Those who are insistent to hone in on political topics only, are likely better off in a political forum, where there are 'no holds barred'.



Thank you. 




> There are many such "clubs" both here and yonder, I guess it's up to us as individuals to find the one that suits us best.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's keep in mind that this is _not _a political forum, so judging it as one is not reasonable.  Senior Forums was started by Matrix as a friendly senior place for folks our age to gather and talk to each other.  Initially there wasn't even a separate news/hot topics forum, but many serious discussions were posted in the lighthearted general discussions section, and some members requested that the two be separated.  It made sense, so that's what Matrix did.
> 
> There are *21* other forums here that aren't politically involved.  Members who really enjoy the board, regardless of their political affiliation, take part in the other forums offered here also.  Those who are insistent to hone in on political topics only, are likely better off in a political forum, where there are 'no holds barred'.  Republicans can speak up here and they have in the past, they are not victims and have done their share of 'bullying' themselves.  If they are only interested in politics, and choose not to post, that is strictly their decision.
> 
> As far as most of us being being financially okay, not very religious, and reasonable healthy or dealing well with our health problems, I agree.  I think this is a great group of people here, and I'm glad to be part of the community.



Absolutely true Seabreeze..  I don't know of a single member that "hones in" on only the political threads..  This is an enjoyable place with a lot to offer everyone.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Seabreeze: Those who are insistent to hone in on political topics only, are likely better off in a political forum, where there are 'no holds barred'.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



The same folks I see in the "political" posts, I see in all manner of other posts as well.  It's called using the entire spectrum afforded here by our host.  But it's easy to ignore those posts that upset you just as I avoid "games".


----------



## Lon (Mar 9, 2015)

911 said:


> Like I said, this is a club. Read back over the replies.



Sorry to read about your dog Beau passing. I know what you must feel. A new puppy can make a difference.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 9, 2015)

Shug, you just don't know what you are missing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes and that's acceptable in my book..no forum can survive with just pictures of puppies and games...all forums have to have serious discussion and sometimes quite heated because of differing views..but bullying altho' I've seen it on many, many forums...some real nasty stuff as well...I have honestly never seen it on here.. and that's what makes this forum not only different but far superior to most..




I agree with this 100% also..  I love the fact that I can discuss politics and even disagree with someone in one thread.. and then totally agree with them in another thread with a different topic.   I'd be bored to tears with games and puppy pictures.  I need to exercise my brain and express my opinions. This is what makes this forum worthwhile.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Shug, you just don't know what you are missing.



It can't be much I haven't noticed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Shug, you just don't know what you are missing.




True we have a lot of fun while keeping the grey cells sharp as a knife..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> True we have a lot of fun while keeping the grey cells sharp as a knife..



YOU are one of the lucky ones who could, if necessary, get by on looks and personality.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> Based on responses to a few questions that I have asked of our group recently I have come to the following conclusions and was wondering if you agree. We are a pretty liberal group for the most part as I have never seen any really hard core right wing postings. Seems like most like Obama. We are not a particularly religious church going folks. Although a few seemed to lacking financial security, most appear to be OK financially. Some of us have major health problems, but most seem to be reasonably healthy. Based on my observations  I have come to the conclusion that conservatives, religious, political or other wise don't join forums like this.



I guess I'm one of the exceptions. I'm conservative and don't like Obama. But I don't participate in political or religious threads normally. Don't see the point as most have their minds made up and are not influenced by a poster on a message board. So what's the point? I come here for laid back entertainment, not for heated discussions. That's why I stay out of those threads.

So there may be more conservatives here than you think.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> YOU are one of the lucky ones who could, if necessary, get by on looks and personality.



awwww thanks Jim, but I'm sorry but I'm not letting you off that money you owe me.... :wink:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh !  Look  !  A conservative "Bullie",  A real one!!  :getit:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> awwww thanks Jim, but I'm sorry but I'm not letting you off that money you owe me.... :wink:



Like I always say babe..."It's far better to owe than pay!"


----------



## Lon (Mar 9, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I guess I'm one of the exceptions. I'm conservative and don't like Obama. But I don't participate in political or religious threads normally. Don't see the point as most have their minds made up and are not influenced by a poster on a message board. So what's the point? I come here for laid back entertainment, not for heated discussions. That's why I stay out of those threads.
> 
> So there may be more conservatives here than you think.



Well, I hate to admit it, but I voted for Obama both times and if he were able to run again I would sure as hell pass.
He is a completely a new breed of politician that I don't understand or agree with.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

So I guess it's time to move this thread over to the political/hot topics forum?   And I'm the one getting accused of making everything political!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, I voted for the President twice too and I wouldn't vote for him again, because it's not possible constitutionally.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, I voted for the President twice too and I wouldn't vote for him again, because it's not possible constitutionally.



Guess you are right!  I won't be voting for him again either  lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Hell, I would have voted for Bill Clinton again if I could have.  President Roosevelt (D) was elected 4 times then the Republicans figured out a way to not let that happen again.  The day he died in 1945 all the kids in my school were sent home early to parents who were in tears.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, I voted for the President twice too and I wouldn't vote for him again, because it's not possible constitutionally.



I would if I could!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hell, I would have voted for Bill Clinton again if I could have.  President Roosevelt (D) was elected 4 times then the Republicans figured out a way to not let that happen again.  The day he died in 1945 all the kids in my school were sent home early to parents who were in tears.



I would have voted for Clinton again as well.  I didn't realize until recently that TN which always goes for Republicans, actually went for Clinton in 1996 by a very narrow margin. 

Roosevelt is my hero - and especially his wife.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 9, 2015)

fftopic:.      :hijacked:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> fftopic:.      :hijacked:



Just anchors the original idea that we are a mixed bag, eh?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hell, I would have voted for Bill Clinton again if I could have.  President Roosevelt (D) was elected 4 times then the Republicans figured out a way to not let that happen again.  The day he died in 1945 all the kids in my school were sent home early to parents who were in tears.



I know I have the distinction of having voted for Bill Clinton more often than any other member of the forum. He entered politics by running for congress from a congressional district in northwest Arkansas. He lost that election but he got my vote. I then supported him for governor I can't remember how many times and of course twice for President.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Does this mean a move is in the offing?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2015)

Jim, that is sexist, you evil man! Lol.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes and that's acceptable in my book..no forum can survive with just pictures of puppies and games...all forums have to have serious discussion and sometimes quite heated because of differing views..but bullying altho' I've seen it on many, many forums...some real nasty stuff as well...I have honestly never seen it on here.. and that's what makes this forum not only different but far superior to most..



:grin: When I first joined here I was welcomed and felt I was not going to be treated as I was on other forums " Like a new chook put into the chook house where the "old" hens had ruled for some time and didn't appreciate the invasion of " New" hens ( mind you the old forum I mention banned some of the "Old" Hens then closed the forum) 
I m no way the smartest chook here but I have never once been criticised for my lack of education.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry Jim, I was laughing so hard I posted my tiny jab at you in the wrong place. Mea culpa!


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hell, I would have voted for Bill Clinton again if I could have.  President Roosevelt (D) was elected 4 times then the Republicans figured out a way to not let that happen again.  The day he died in 1945 all the kids in my school were sent home early to parents who were in tears.



I've heard stories about how my great-grandfather (a farmer) hated Roosevelt with a burning passion but would never miss one of his radio "chats".  Mom said he would pace around the living room swearing at the radio and on occasion would throw a shoe at it.  He didn't feel that Roosevelt was a friend to the farmers.  We visited Roosevelt Campobello International Park a few years ago and I was telling one of the docents about it and he said, yep, they either loved him or they hated him but not much in between.  With four terms, it appears that more loved him.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2015)

Going back a bit. How can we possibly know if the majority of members are well off or not. I live in a patched tent on the beach, eat raw oyster three times a day, and am stealing my neighbour's Internet access. Lol.lol.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Oh !  Look  !  A conservative "Bullie",  A real one!!  :getit:



Don't mess with me.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Going back a bit. How can we possibly know if the majority of members are well off or not. I live in a patched tent on the beach, eat raw oyster three times a day, and am stealing my neighbour's Internet access. Lol.lol.


Yes some of us may be asset,rich but on the other hand as poor as a barn mouse or the other way round


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

jujube said:


> I've heard stories about how my great-grandfather (a farmer) hated Roosevelt with a burning passion but would never miss one of his radio "chats".  Mom said he would pace around the living room swearing at the radio and on occasion would throw a shoe at it.



Sounds like me when Morning Joe is on!!


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 9, 2015)

I've seen too many friendships ruined over politics, but then maybe the friendship wasn't what I thought it was.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 10, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> I've seen too many friendships ruined over politics, but then maybe the friendship wasn't what I thought it was.



I agree.. that is why I choose my friends wisely.. lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

I voted the Anarchist / Stoner ticket for the last 27 years.

I'm so poor I got married for the rice.

If I were any healthier I'd be dead. 







Guess I'm a good fit here ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2015)

SifuPhil, hahahahahaha! You can come and live on the beach, in a tent next to me. Just remember to bring your own Internet cable. I will share my oysters.


----------



## avrp (Mar 10, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I guess I'm one of the exceptions. I'm conservative and don't like Obama. But I don't participate in political or religious threads normally. Don't see the point as most have their minds made up and are not influenced by a poster on a message board. So what's the point? I come here for laid back entertainment, not for heated discussions. That's why I stay out of those threads.
> 
> So there may be more conservatives here than you think.



Ditto...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> SifuPhil, hahahahahaha! You can come and live on the beach, in a tent next to me. Just remember to bring your own Internet cable. I will share my oysters.



Aww, see, that's what's so great about this forum - people willing to share!

I don't have a tent but I DO have a lot of cardboard and newspapers I can bring with me. The Internet cable I can steal from my ISP, and I have a few dented cans of Figaro Tuna I can borrow from my cat.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 11, 2015)

911, don't be afraid of a forum.  So what if you are disagreed with!  Go with the mighty pen and don't give a s--t what we liberals write.


----------

